# Accessing web via proxy server (through VPN) versus not.



## Tidalcloud (Jul 4, 2002)

Hi all,

Hoping someone has a quick solution for this. My wife and I both work remotely via notebook computer accessing our companies via VPN. When on our company's network we can only access the internet via proxy server (intranet is fine because we are already on the network). But once off the company network I need to turn off the intructions to access via proxy sever. Is there anyway IE will detect on it's own whether the proxy server is needed or not? If not, is there any faster way to turn on and off the proxy server access other than Tools-Internet Options-Connections-Lan Settings and then unchecking the "Use Proxy Server ... " box. This gets kind of tedious. Or in lieu of these would there be a way I can have a shortcut to launch IE both with and without the proxy sever?

Thanks all.

Rik


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Are you running IE version 6.0.2800? If so, if you select "Use a proxy server" under the LAN settings, that setting is ignored if your connecting via a VPN connection or at least it should be ignored. I've never had a situation where I've needed to use it.


----------



## Tidalcloud (Jul 4, 2002)

Yes I am using that IE version. But actually it is not ignored ... or should it be. When I'm on my company's network I actually need the proxy server to access the internet. When I'm not on the company's network I can't access the internet if the prxy server box is checked. Herein lies my problem.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

That's strange that it doesn't work. Let me ask you this, in your version of IE, next to the "Use Proxy Server for your LAN" selection box does it read *(These settings will not apply to dialup or VPN connections)*? That's how mine reads. I'm running Windows XP and IE 6.0.2800. I'm not sure if it matters but what version of Windows do you have on the laptops?


----------



## Tidalcloud (Jul 4, 2002)

Yes it does. And I believe that's correct for the VPN connection itself, but not for accessing the internet from the company's network. It's quite common to need a proxy to access the internet while on a company's network. The sames is true for my wife and she works for a different company. In fact the proxy server is enabled on our work PCs as well. I know this is common. What I am looking for is a fast way to turn it on / off (check / uncheck the proxy server box) depending on whether I am on the work network or not.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

I'm familiar with the need for proxy servers on large networks but I'm not familiar with any type of program that would do that for you. I could move this to the "Development" forum for you if you'd like. Let me know by replying here. Someone there may be able to come up with something. In the meantime, I'll check around to see if I can find anything that might help you.

BTW, I know this isn't the solution your looking for but you might consider loading Netscape if you can't find another way around this. You could have Netscape set to not use the proxy server and use IE at work with the proxy server.


----------



## Tidalcloud (Jul 4, 2002)

Thanks Bryan. I kind of thought about that but would rather not have two browsers loaded. I don't think this is a development issue but rather a function of the browser. I've asked around and found that it is rather common to need to utilize a proxy server when on a company's network. And of course that proxy server would actually make you unable to access the web if you were not on the company's network. Since a lot of folks work remotely and do not use their pc exclusively on their company network I would think that this would have come up before. I'm not looking for a program but rather a quick way of turning the proxy server instruction on and off or a way of getting the broser to recognize when the proxy server is needed and when it isn't. You would think Microsoft would have built that into the browser.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

There is no built in function in IE to do what you looking to do but I should be able to write a .reg file that you could click on from the desktop to toggle the proxy on and/or off. Let me know if that interests you and if your running W95/98/ME/2000 or XP.


----------

